# [Heisec] Anonymous steigt bei Österreichs GEZ ein



## Newsfeed (22 Juli 2011)

Der Österreichische Anonymous-Ableger AnonAustria konnte nach eigenen Angaben die persönlichen Daten von über 200.000 Gebührenzahlern kopieren, rund die Hälfte davon mit Bankverbindung.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Weiterlesen...


----------

